# Pine dust just for testing a smoke generator?



## bulldogg (Jan 3, 2012)

I fashioned a cold smoke generator out of a mesh colander after seeing it somewhere else on the forums. I have pictures, but when I tried to post with them it wouldnt let me on account of Im new here, so I think you can find them in an album on my user profile if you want. Anyway, I want to test it out but dont want to waste what little apple dust I have. Can I just load it with pine dust and put it in a cardboard box outside to see if it works? That shouldn't leave much or any creosote or whatnot built up on it should it? What say you all?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2012)

You need to test it with the same dust you are going to use to smoke or the test will not be valid. The grind of the sawdust matters in how it burns.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure what you have to test.  I would think if you are not getting a good burn you can just remove the unlit dust, make adjustments to the smoke generator and try again.   I would think pine dust is going to burn smokier and hotter then hardwood dust?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think I would use pine dust in my smoker due to the high amount of pine sap in it.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 3, 2012)

I would not use pine dust, it has pitch and will leave a nasty creosote resin. Plus Scarbelly has a valid point, test it with something you would actually apply to your food. You can check here for some dust http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21.


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm with the others on *NOT* using the pine. No way I'd want it near my smoker or any thing I will use in my smoker.


----------



## big casino (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I just tried this last week I couldn't get it to work, but maybe you'll find a way for it to work, good luck


----------

